# Tool and Cutter Grinder



## steamer (Mar 28, 2009)

I need to sharpen endmills,but I don't have room for a big machine

Looked at the Quorn...nice machine but too much set up for a small run of cutters to be ground.

I like the Wilson, but it is a bit labor intensive as it has a lot of parts


This is my version of the Wilson....part count reduced where possible.

I think lathe tools and even a cam grinding fixture is possible here....as well as the ends and flutes of end mills.

Additionally, the wheelhead and bracket is designed to go on my lathe as a toolpost grinder, small hole drill.

Dave


----------



## bob ward (Mar 28, 2009)

I know nothing about TCGs, but I'll have to get my head around them one day so I keep a look out for references to the different varieties.

I have seen mention of the Bonnelle TCG, allegedly easier to make and use than the Quorn, plans are over on the Quorn Yahoo website. Also, no castings are required, its all made from bar stock. 

Hope this helps.

Nice drawings BTW, 3D, and indeed 2D CAD, is also something I'll need to come to grips with one day.


----------



## shred (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you sure you want to resharpen end mills? I'm just saying because I have a commercial T&C grinder. After sharpening a few endmills I decided that really wasn't fun and the sizes I use are cheap enough new. I do use the grinder for other grinding tasks.. ersatz surface grinder, valve needle grinder, etc, so it's not useless, just doesn't get used a lot.


----------



## steamer (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob,

The dark blue platen holds a various work holding fixtures. As designed, it has an air spindle for end mills which is shown and and another fixture, not shown, for lathe tools. The fixtures are held in plate by a dovetail rail on the far side and a small clamp, in grey , on the near side.

By moving the wheel head to the two locations, endmills can be sharpened on both ends and flutes in one set up. The relief angle is set at the wheelhead as the head tilts. The center or rotation of this tilt is at the cutting edge of the wheel. This makes setting the angle a very simple operation.

Again this is a part count reduced version of the Glen Wilson design which can be seen in it's original form in a PROJECTS #2 I believe.

Shred
I understand your point. I have a little Gorton 265 that can grind single lip cutters. But nothing to grind multiflute, and I am more interested in making custom cutters than just doing regrinds. To your useage point, I have tried to make this machine a bit more palatable to build by reusing some of the components for other duties...like a tool post grinder, which though I usually advise against grinding on a lathe, I always seem to get into a situation once or twice a year that requires it... :  I am not an expert tool grinder....please continue to talk me out of it if it's folly!

Keep the comments coming, I am using this as a "design review"...very useful! as I would rather make my mistake with ALIBRE...instead of with stock and time.

Thanks!

Dave

I added a view from the far side....showing the wheelhead tilt bracket


----------



## shred (Mar 29, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Shred
> I understand your point. I have a little Gorton 265 that can grind single lip cutters. But nothing to grind multiflute, and I am more interested in making custom cutters than just doing regrinds.


One thing that surprised (and annoyed) me a little once I got into it (I've said before I got my T&C grinder on a 'hey, it's cheap.... now what do I do with it?' deal) is most T&C grinders aren't really designed to make custom cutters from scratch. It's possible (especially single-lip cutters and simple things), but they're really aimed at working on existing cutters. Most all tool grinding instructions, for example, assume your end mill already has spiral flutes down it, your slitting saw has teeth on it already, and so on, so if you plan to make that sort of thing, you might want to think about how to deal with roughing the flutes and such like.

A versatile grinder can come in pretty handy though.


----------



## steamer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Shred.

More reading by me is required.

Dave


----------



## dmaciel (Dec 19, 2012)

Dave,
Just came across this post have you finished this project and do you have plans available ?

David M


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 20, 2012)

Drop me a note with your correct e-mail add- and I'll try to help

Norman


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 20, 2012)

Dmaciel please post an introduction in the welcome section and tell us a bit about yourself. Requesting plans on a first post rarely gets a response.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 20, 2012)

It's Christmas and all that. Welcome from one  Old Fart

Norman


----------



## gus (Dec 20, 2012)

The 12 mm end mill is the most frequently used for metal removal. I could buy Chinese or Taiwanese end mills cheaply in Singapore and even more cheaper in South China..It is true they lose their sharp edges eventually due to fair wear & tear or premature wear due to negligence on our part ,either running above recommended speed or lack of coolant or cutting oil. I did itched to build an end mill grinder but ditched the idea as I have not yet collected a big pile of worned mills and also because of the cheap cost of replacement end mills.

One posted thread use a Dremel Grinder with simple holders and fotos show end mills very well ground.


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 20, 2012)

goldstar31 said:


> It's Christmas and all that. Welcome from one  Old Fart
> 
> Norman



All the more reason to be sociable and introduce ones self before asking for goodies;D


----------

